# Go move shift



## IrishTinker (Jan 3, 2015)

two versions


 


first more of a story second song i grew up with.


----------



## Kal (Jan 5, 2015)

Cool song and video. Will have to check out more of his music.


----------



## Odin (Jan 5, 2015)

Nods. Not bad. Thanks for sharing. 

Oh and @IrishTinker I brought up the flag issue with the moderator group. And we have had confirmation that matt has looked into requesting that the folks that made the plugin look into programming in a optional on off or whatever.


----------

